# Checking redemption card balance



## ckelly14

Anyone know how to do this beside calling Chase?

My Chase account has my balance left on the credit card but not the redemption card.  The URL that is on the back of the card: https://disneyrewards.com/manage-account/  just takes you back to the Chase website.  Customer service at Chase doesn't have a clue.


----------



## lanejudy

From that link above, it should have a link for "_Check Your Disney Dream Reward Dollar Balance_."  When you click that, it takes you to the log-in for your Credit Card account.  Log in -- and it's kind of convoluted so I'll try to list the steps.  

On the right hand side, it shows your current balance, available credit and then Disney Rewards.  
Underneath "Disney Rewards" should be a link "See balance" and when you click on that it shows how many Rewards dollars at on your CC account, and links below that for "Redeem rewards" and "See details."  
Click on "See details" and that opens a new screen.
Again towards the right side is a link for "Redeem Rewards" and when you click on that it will open the Rewards site.  
There is a bar about 2" from the top that shows any active Rewards Redemption Cards and the balance for each.  You may need to click "show more" to see the balance(s).


----------



## ckelly14

That worked- talk about confusing!  I knew if the Chase representative didn't know how it worked, I could come here for answers.  Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

Could they have made this more user *unfriendly*!?!


----------



## NurseLady

Thank you so much for the tutorial! I was also struggling with this today.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Speaking of this, is there anyway to find the balance on a current Disney Reward redemption card online?


----------



## disneydreamer781

Thanks to lanejudy...I was successful going into my account and clicking on "redeem rewards". Sorry I didn't see that post first.


----------



## momjeeps

Thanks I was wondering how to do this and doing a search brought this up. Very helpful! I leave tomorrow.


----------



## disneydreamer781

momjeeps said:


> Thanks I was wondering how to do this and doing a search brought this up. Very helpful! I leave tomorrow.



Lucky you! Sending your way!


----------



## momjeeps

disneydreamer781 said:


> Lucky you! Sending your way!


Your pixie dust worked. We were given a special hand printed FP for Peter Pan today.


----------



## disneydreamer781

momjeeps said:


> Your pixie dust worked. We were given a special hand printed FP for Peter Pan today.


----------



## teresajoy

lanejudy said:


> From that link above, it should have a link for "_Check Your Disney Dream Reward Dollar Balance_."  When you click that, it takes you to the log-in for your Credit Card account.  Log in -- and it's kind of convoluted so I'll try to list the steps.
> 
> On the right hand side, it shows your current balance, available credit and then Disney Rewards.
> Underneath "Disney Rewards" should be a link "See balance" and when you click on that it shows how many Rewards dollars at on your CC account, and links below that for "Redeem rewards" and "See details."
> Click on "See details" and that opens a new screen.
> Again towards the right side is a link for "Redeem Rewards" and when you click on that it will open the Rewards site.
> There is a bar about 2" from the top that shows any active Rewards Redemption Cards and the balance for each.  You may need to click "show more" to see the balance(s).


Thank you! I was about to go nuts trying to find this information!


----------



## Kean

I have a redemption card that I believe has a balance but we cancelled the Disney Credit card.  How can I find the balance of the redemption card under that scenario?  Thanks


----------



## disneydreamer781

Kean said:


> I have a redemption card that I believe has a balance but we cancelled the Disney Credit card.  How can I find the balance of the redemption card under that scenario?  Thanks



You may try calling them at 1-800-300-8575.


----------



## erionm

Kean said:


> I have a redemption card that I believe has a balance but we cancelled the Disney Credit card.  How can I find the balance of the redemption card under that scenario?  Thanks


When you cancelled the credit card, you lost any available funds on the Redemption Card.

From the Disney Rewards Terms LINK:


> 5. Redemption Cards must be activated before they can be used. Call Chase using the phone
> number on the back of your Card and follow the instructions to activate your Redemption
> Card. *You will not be able to order, activate, or use a Redemption Card, or transfer Reward
> Dollars to a Redemption Card, if your Card Account is in default, closed for any reason, and/or
> charged off as a loss by Chase.*


----------



## Kean

erionm said:


> When you cancelled the credit card, you lost any available funds on the Redemption Card.
> 
> From the Disney Rewards Terms LINK:



That is complete BS.  We had that card for years, kids grew up so we replaced it and because we did that we lose the points.


----------



## lanejudy

erionm said:


> When you cancelled the credit card, you lost any available funds on the Redemption Card.
> 
> From the Disney Rewards Terms LINK:


 
That's what I thought and I was looking for this info last night but couldn't find it!  Thanks for locating it.


----------



## lanejudy

Kean said:


> That is complete BS.  We had that card for years, kids grew up so we replaced it and because we did that we lose the points.



Sorry   did you have a lot of unspent Reward dollars?  

For others who may have a similar question... you can keep the account open but unused long enough to purchase a Disney Gift Card with the Reward points.  Then close the account once there is no Rewards balance remaining.


----------



## kpd6901

Don't know if this is the right place, but why not ?  We are flying out Nov. 21. We have been accumulating our rewards points, but have never yet redeemed them for the rewards redemption card. About how long out from our trip would be best to redeem and receive the card ready to bring with us to WDW?
Thanks!


----------



## Kevin Parent

I usually suggest if you have a lot of points to do a partial redemption now. So you have the card since that takes a bit.  Then transfer the rest onto the same card about a week in advance.  Therefore you don’t have to worry about how long it takes to get the card, since you can load more on later.


----------



## kpd6901

Kevin Parent said:


> I usually suggest if you have a lot of points to do a partial redemption now. So you have the card since that takes a bit.  Then transfer the rest onto the same card about a week in advance.  Therefore you don’t have to worry about how long it takes to get the card, since you can load more on later.


Is there a max that can be put on a card, to where the f you are above that, then there would be a second card to work/worry/deal with? I'm at 500 now and still have over half my trip to pay for, which will be done in early September. I pay with the card, obviously, then pay it off, but I am looking at another 150 bucks or so, just from trip payment.


----------



## Kevin Parent

Not according to their site.
I unfortunately always spend mine before it get that high.


----------



## Geomom

kpd6901 said:


> Is there a max that can be put on a card, to where the f you are above that, then there would be a second card to work/worry/deal with? I'm at 500 now and still have over half my trip to pay for, which will be done in early September. I pay with the card, obviously, then pay it off, but I am looking at another 150 bucks or so, just from trip payment.


I don't think there is a max.  We recently transferred over $1800 to our rewards card to use on our upcoming cruise.  (We've been saving our rewards for the past 2 years--we'll be using them to pay for our excursions.)


----------



## maxiesmom

Does anyone have an update for this?  The old instructions no longer work, and I have a card that I have no idea what, if anything, is on it.


----------



## Thom72

I've been a member of Chase Premier Visa for 10 years, is it me or has this card become useless. Use to like to perk of booking Disney dining in advance of the general public ( But that's gone). You can make out better buying gift cards from wholesale warehouses then the 2% Chase offers. But wait they have a redemption card!!!!!! Ugh whatever time to update better perks Chase Disney or I'm leaving.


----------



## lanejudy

maxiesmom said:


> Does anyone have an update for this?  The old instructions no longer work, and I have a card that I have no idea what, if anything, is on it.



It's fairly simple now.  When I am logged into my Chase account, on the "Accounts" page, on the sort of upper right is a box for Disney Rewards (it's above the box for checking your credit score).  I click on the Disney Rewards box, which takes me to another screen and I have a banner near the top that says "
You have 1 Disney Rewards Redemption Card" and below that "Redemption Card (####) has a current balance of $$$.$$ Disney Rewards Dollars."


----------



## Pmcaswell

Kean said:


> I have a redemption card that I believe has a balance but we cancelled the Disney Credit card.  How can I find the balance of the redemption card under that scenario?  Thanks



If you transferred your rewards points to a Disney Rewards Redemption Card.. your dollars do not expire. I closed my account in May 2018 and just called to verify my balance and it has remained the same. The number you call is 1-800-436-7999. You need your billing zip code and the card number. I have not found a way to get the balance online once your Disney visa is closed with Chase.


----------

